# Ford 3600



## marpartlow (Mar 29, 2021)

Pulled the 3600 out of the barn to replace the seat, had to replace the back bolt and now tractor won’t start. Back bolt was long with only 1/2” of thread but another 1.5” of bolt. Thoughts? Ironic that it has started until I replaced the seat/bolt.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello marpartlow, welcome to the tractor forum.

Coincidence. A seat bolt will not affect starting. Which seat do you have and which bolt are you talking about? See below:
New Holland 3600 - 3 CYL AG TRACTOR ALL PURPOSE(01/75 - 12/81) Parts Diagrams
New Holland 3600 - 3 CYL AG TRACTOR ALL PURPOSE(01/75 - 12/81) Parts Diagrams
New Holland 3600 - 3 CYL AG TRACTOR ALL PURPOSE(01/75 - 12/81) Parts Diagrams
New Holland 3600 - 3 CYL AG TRACTOR ALL PURPOSE(01/75 - 12/81) Parts Diagrams

Is this a gasser or a diesel?


----------

